# Cider Help



## netsplit (29/10/09)

Hey,

1st time poster, hopefully someone can help,

I've just done a batch of cider, from a can, and it's been going about a week,

I just took a reading with the hydrometer and its sitting at 1.0 exactly, but it seems to still be bubbling occasionally

I did add a bit more sugar, so i'm wondering if it will go higher,

Real query is, should i bottle now, and if so, should i use priming sugar for the bottles? or just let it keep going in the bottles? Or leave it alone ?

Any help would be appreciated

- NetSplit


----------



## manticle (29/10/09)

I'd leave it alone. At 1000 it's probably finished but-

1. It's best to make sure
2. leaving it won't hurt and will probably help.

Cider often takes a bit of time. Forget it for a week. Come back, measure the gravity, then 3 days later measure it again. If it's the same then she's ready to prime and bottle.

As an aside - bubbles can happen after ferment is finished - it's just carbon dioxide coming out of solution.


----------



## Verbyla (29/10/09)

Welcome to the forum! 

If its sitting on 1 then it should be complete but now that you've just added more sugar i'd leave it a few days and keep taking hydro readings until you get 2 constant reads over 2 days. I wouldn't worry about the bubbles especially if you've just opened the lid for the first time. Just make sure you get those to constant hydro readings.

Yeah use priming sugar, you'll need it.

Don't be disappointed if the cider doesn't turn out that well. Kit cider doesn't have a very good reputation. Try looking through the "non beers" section of the forum. There's plently of good recipes for making a nice cider.


----------



## Airgead (30/10/09)

Welcome on board.

With extra sugar added it may drop as low as 0.995 or thereabouts as alcohol is less dense than water so it could still be fermenting. Chances are though that it is just out-gassing. As the others have said, it can't hurt to leave it for a week or two. Cider will really benefit from some aging anyway so leave it for a while. If you have space in a fridge you could cold condition for a week or two which will really improve it and help the yeast drop out.

When you do bottle, use priming sugar as usual. You may well find that at 1.000 or lower the cider will be too dry. Bottling you don't have many options to sweeten it back up without causing explosions. You can use lactose or just sweeten in the glass by adding a little apple juice when you pour.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## msheridan69 (1/11/09)

If it's the Brigalow kit then you'll need to leave it for a good 30 days before it 'evens out' otherwise I find I get a malty/sweet initial taste combined with the 'offish' taste of young alcohol. When you leave it to mature for at least 30 days, the apple flavor begins to come through and the younger flavors dissipate.

If you like cider, especially Bulmers / Magners you can't go wrong with this recipe - I call this one Somerset Gold. The cider is SUPER drinkable, even straight out of the fermenter. 

The final product is medium dry on the tongue and has a long finish. The combination of pear, honey and lemon make for a full flavored drink with loads of character!
This is a real summer thirst quencher (tannins in the tea do the trick)

This recipe is for a 5 litre test batch that I did, but you can multiply it up to suit your needs.

*Somerset Gold 5Litres (1 Gallon)*
========================
2.4L Apple (Just Juice)
2.4L Apple & Pear (Just Juice)
Juice of half a lemon
1 Cup strong Liptons tea
100gms Honey (diluted with hot water for easy mixing)
3.5 gms Coopers Yeast

Primary for 14 days (16-24C)
OG = 1050
FG = 1010
ABV 6.6%

Enjoy !!! :beerbang:


----------



## Franko (1/11/09)

msheridan69 said:


> If it's the Brigalow kit then you'll need to leave it for a good 30 days before it 'evens out' otherwise I find I get a malty/sweet initial taste combined with the 'offish' taste of young alcohol. When you leave it to mature for at least 30 days, the apple flavor begins to come through and the younger flavors dissipate.
> 
> If you like cider, especially Bulmers / Magners you can't go wrong with this recipe - I call this one Somerset Gold. The cider is SUPER drinkable, even straight out of the fermenter.
> 
> ...



My friend you need to check your hydrometer 1.050 to 1.010 is only 5.3% ABV not the wopping 6.6% you have quoted.

Franko


----------



## msheridan69 (1/11/09)

The readings are correct - however, the values in my post are incorrect. I track my brews in a spreadsheet and I posted the value in the cell below the Somerset Gold - doh! 

Thanks for pointing that out Franko. Based on the gravity readings you would be correct in saying that the ABV should be around 5.4 - that's assuming that you keg and force carbonate. I bottle prime so therefore I add a priming agent (Coopers drops) and it's recommended that you add another 0.5 percent to the FG. Hope this clears it up  

I use this calculation (1050/1010)/7.36)+0.5 - this gives a final ABV of 5.93%. 

I personally don't think that 6.6 is a whopping ABV - I've brewed a couple of ciders around the 8.9 mark and they're pretty tasty.

FYI, the 6.61% I posted by accident was for a batch of Graff (OG=1055, FG=1010)

Once again - thanks for the observation Franko :beer:


----------



## msheridan69 (1/11/09)

Hey Franko - I just noticed you're living in Mount Annan - I'm living up in Harrington Park - what's the home brew scene like in Macarthur?


----------

